# Dwarfs



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi guys

I have a rather large Dwarf army due to inheriting the boxed army, battalion and other stuff. I know nothing of playing with Dwarfs, having been a Dark Elf player for many year.

I am, however, interested. I happen to have a nice female Dwarf of the right scale and according to the Codex female Dwarfs can, albeit generally very rarely, rule a hold. 

That's basically what I'm after doing, off the top of my head. Ideas? Thoughts? Suggestions? LOL 

I really don't know how to approach them.

Sister Sin


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Gunpowders always good but thats because i'm at home in Nuln anything that goes boom has to be good


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Batter them into submission in cc. Solid blocks of arguably the best infantry WFB has to offer. The hardest unit in WFB (Ironbreakers). Even the dwarf crossbowman is hard as nails in cc.
Oh yeah, and they dont run away.

Im guessing the female dwarf model is the one from the grudge of drong campaign. Classic model.

Also, low initiative means they'll generally be going last in cc. Luckily, basic toughness is 4, so they can take a hit. For this reason, don't skimp on great weapons!


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Organ Gun and Flame Cannon, Bolt Throwers with runes of penetration. Put your Lord with a group of Hammerers to make em basically immune to psychology. Ironbreakers to give you a solid center. Depends also what you want to do though. Take an Anvil of Doom, Rangers, and give your BSB strollaza's rune and you have a decently mobile force. Everyone expects Dwarf players to castle and take a charge but if you move em (slow as they may be) you can put an oponent off balance.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

There you have it - both sides of the coin as variously promoted by me and mouze.
Dwarfs arn't flashy, but they offer more tactical flexibility than they seem.

All about how you want to play the game. They can stand toe to toe with ANYTHING.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

I have about 3000 points of dwarves and they have the best of evrything, well except movement, but who needs to move lots with most of your army. dwarves do best with loads of troop choices. treat them like a horde army - not many upgrades 4 troops, rely on the stats. i manage to take elvses out by using most of my army in the 'castle' formation with rangers and a gyrocopter slowing down stuff. its all about mishing them up a bit be4 combat.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm. I haven't any Hammerer's or Ironbreakers. Best get some then. I do have bolt throwers and cannon of course. I have the Anvil of Doom. I have Rangers too...have to check on the rest. There's a lot of them; the Battalion, the boxed Army, and some of those other kits. Lots of Warriors and Miners.

The female Dwarf is actually from Reaper miniatures; she's quite excellent really. I haven't heard of the other one, the one from the pirates.

Hey! I do have three of the old, and I mean old, styrofoam Mighty Fortress sets...to which I had been adding hoarding and such back before I got into Dark Elves; I used to do the old Brets..the ones with the bombards.

Seems to me that Mighty Fortress would do well with Dwarfs...with a bit of tinkering.

Good stuff guys! I'm motivated now! 

Sister Sin


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

After pondering this and considering the stuff I've inherited...

I want a more offensive army of Dwarfs; it suits me better anyway. I've already got lots of Warriors...some Miners, Rangers, and other stuff. So I reckon Ironbreakers and Hammerers are in the offing.

The stuff I got includes Thunderers and Quarrelers...but I reckon there's enough of those and I'll just use 'em for fire support. I have the cannon that came with the stuff...but I don't really care much for cannon in a fantasy game. I do have a pair of bolt throwers though.

Infantry with careful sorting to ensure more mobility than is expected. It'll take a bit to master I suspect, but it'll be fun trying.

Sister Sin


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Miners and rangers are definitely worth looking at, one can appear in the opponants deployment zone to disrupt his gunline if thats the way he/she plays. The other is an infantry unit that packs a cc punch with full ranks that can infiltrate. Theres a decentish article on the gw website on the use of miners 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/dwarfs/tactica-miners/1/

Heres the ironbreaker one 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/dwarfs/tactica-ironbreakers/1/

Personally i dont agree with this one too much.
I also rate longbeards very highly.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

try going offensive with slayers, miners and rangers. also take some iron breakers, they move just as fast and can take a hit anyday. take slayers with giant slayers in front and troll slayers behind, add a dragon slayer and you will have 15 odd ws5 attacks wounding on mostly 2s! just keep away from those arrows., hence miners from behind.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for that advice! 

Sister Sin


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Heya... Do you have a Gyrocopter? I find that when playing against Dwarfs, the Gyrocopter causes just as much, if not more, havoc than any of the war machines firing upon my lines.

Also consider that there needs to be a balance between black powerder goodness and offensive prowess in melee. Too much of one, or the other, will allow for some very lopsided matchups. In any case, a unit of Miners and a Gyrocopter are great additions.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Gyrocopters annoy the fool out of me. It's not like they're going to win combat on their own, but they can run around flaming stuff, they can march block (which is an asset for your gun lines), and they can swing into a flank once the opponent gets stuck in.

Dwarfs have the meanest unit in the game if you do it right-- a unit of Ironbreakers with the rune that lets them take a leadership test on 1D6 (they're stubborn on a 9 so they auto-pass) lead by a Thane or Lord can go toe to toe with anything. My friend that plays dwarfs has a solid gun line with thunderers, a cannon, an organ gun, and a couple bolt throwers, but it's well protected by that unit of Ironbreakers, a large block of Slayers, some longbeards, and a large block of basic Warriors.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

yer, slayers, although they lack armor can take a hit from almost nething, wont run and can kill almost anything in one round of combat!


----------



## PAw (Dec 20, 2007)

*Grumbles abit* well lass, my hold is ruled by Moraeg the Red... and i would say Take hammerers with a lord or if no lord take Ironbreakers. if that makes any sense.
And lass dont forget, Nothing is as terrifying as seeing a Angry Female Dawi with Long Red hair in a suit of Gromril armor.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Shiny sparkly! Slayers and Hammerers into the force.

Since I'm a natural redhead, of the very dark red variety, the lass leading my armies will also have dark red hair. 

Sister Sin


----------



## PAw (Dec 20, 2007)

Good Choice! although i am yet to convert a model to represent her because she has no beard and all the Dwarven models have beards. but i want to see pictures!


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

She's not a GW model; she's from the Reaper range of 28mm. Works out nicely I might add and no beard to be worried over. 

Sister Sin


----------

